# Mid 1960s Ccm Mustang



## nycet3 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'd been eyeballing this bike for a couple weeks. Wasn't going to buy it, but I couldn't stop thinking about it. Took that as a sign.

Not sure if it's mid 1960s or from the 1960s at all. The original finish is pretty sweet. The seat is in fantastic shape. Missing the front fender and chain guard. I would bet the fender was tossed by whomever added the Tektro front brake. Ouch.
The rubber is obviously all wrong.
I have two bikes in progress now. After those I'll focus on this.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm digging that color!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 16, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> View attachment 295935 View attachment 295934 View attachment 295933 I'd been eyeballing this bike for a couple weeks. Wasn't going to buy it, but I couldn't stop thinking about it. Took that as a sign.
> 
> Not sure if it's mid 1960s or from the 1960s at all. The original finish is pretty sweet. The seat is in fantastic shape. Missing the front fender and chain guard. I would bet the fender was tossed by whomever added the Tektro front brake. Ouch.
> The rubber is obviously all wrong.
> I have two bikes in progress now. After those I'll focus on this.




That front fender is just a standard Wald item. I highly doubt it's exclusive to this particular bike.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-Chr...914659?hash=item236296f123:g:EYkAAOSw-W5UvCMy


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks. It's slightly more narrow than that particular Wald.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 16, 2016)

partsguy said:


> I'm digging that color!





partsguy said:


> I'm digging that color!



im Plum Crazy about that color, too!


----------

